# Searching for a great breeder



## GayleG

Hi...I am new to the forum. I live in NYC (Staten Island) and I have been searching the internet for breeders.

Two breeders that I've spoken to are DeVita Havanese in CT. and El Morro in Tampa, FL. (My brother lives in Tampa). Also, I have contacted Amoritas Havanese in FL and T-Wags in FL. by email. Has anyone had experience with any of these breeders? These breeders do all of the recommended health testing, to my knowledge. Does anyone know of any other breeders in the NY/NJ areas? I would love to get a puppy sometime in early 2009. 


Two fellow members have sent me some suggestions already. Thanks for all your help!!! 


GayleG is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote


----------



## marjrc

Hi Gayle, welcome! Have you looked at the HCA website yet? You should find some local breeders there that are reg'd with AKC, I think. You can also check out www.offa.org to see if the breeders you mentioned have dogs with CHIC numbers, BAER testing, CERF and such.

Good luck!


----------



## GayleG

Thanks so much for all the suggestions about breeders. I have looked at the HCA website and I will check out www.offa.org to find out about the health testing done by breeders. Thank you all for the warm welcome as well!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Hi Gayle, welcome! A lot of the breeders you mentioned are very good! I think we have other forum members near you in NY.


----------



## GayleG

Thanks so much, Melissa.


----------



## Leeann

Welcome Gayle has anyone mentioned Mary Cane from Moorea Havanese? She is a wonderful breeder who is also involved in Rescue. She is in MA on the NY boarder. Good luck in your search.


----------



## GayleG

Thanks for the welcome, LeeAnn. No, Moorea Havanese has not been mentioned before. I have received a number of good suggestions. Thanks again, everybody!


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome and good luck in your search. Hopefully your furkid will find you and you will be posting pictures soon.


----------



## GayleG

Thanks for the good wishes! I hope to be posting photos sometime in 2009!


----------



## lfung5

Hi Gayle,
I tried to PM you, but can't tell if it went through. I also love Mary Cane's dogs. She breeds the most beautiful havanese. She is very involved with HCA and does all the health testing. She will stand behind her pups for life and will be there for you anytime for help. She truly cares about ALL her dogs.


----------



## Leeann

Gayle, Mary (Moorea Havanese) does not really have a good website if you are researching sites. she is a member of this forum but does not get a chance to get on often. I thought you might like to see some pictures of her puppies that she has posted.

http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=46592&postcount=74


----------



## GayleG

Thanks, Linda, for the PM and the post to this thread. I am getting so many great recommendations...now, I have to narrow it down after speaking to some breeders. 

Gayle


----------



## bentimom

hi gayle,
i got my havanese from bydand kennels in va.
diane was great and she health test.
my little belle is a joy.
good luck.
michelle


----------



## GayleG

Thank you, Michelle. (P. S. My last dog was a Brittany Spaniel named Belle!)

Gayle


----------



## Pixiesmom

Tim from T-Wags is a very nice guy. I got Pixie from another breeder in Tampa. Lynn Nieto from Los Perritos is worth looking into also. I was lucky because there are many good breeders around me to choose from. Good Luck!


----------



## GayleG

Thanks for the advice. I do realize that I will need to travel by plane or several hours by car to get a puppy from a great breeder. I have not come across any breeders recommended by fellow forum members in the NYC area. Is it better for the puppy to travel to his/her forever home by car or plane for his/her first big trip?


----------



## ama0722

I picked up Dasher and drove 5 hours and he was fine. There is a long story that happened right after I brought him home but he adjusted well to our home and quickly! I do say if you can get a breeder closer to you, it is great to have contact with them. For one, they can show you in person how to groom, you can do puppy play dates, etc.

My puppy Dash is from Kathy on the forum and additional help with whelping from her daughter Sarah who just joined the forum too and I talk to Kathy at least once a week. While to the average pet person, that seems crazy but she is like family now  I got a great puppy and a great friend! Unfortunately, I now moved about as far as I could away from her and I am kind of bummed I won't get to see her as much. I do wish I had that ability to visit whenever I wanted.

Amanda


----------



## pjewel

I don't think it matters whether they travel by plane or car on their first trip. Many, many people here have travelled by car with their puppies, some for long distances and many others have either picked theirs up and flown with them or had them flown to them. Both my babies came to me by plane and they were no worse for the experience. As a matter of fact, when Bailey came to me there was a mix-up about the pick up and he wound up staying at the airport for a few hours. Everyone who worked there was entranced by his sweet an playful manner. More than one of them told me he was the cutest, sweetest, most alert puppy they'd ever seen.

Good luck with yours. I think the major thing is picking a breeder you're comfortable with. Once your fur baby comes, let the fun begin. They're incredibly delightful little creatures -- well at least most of the time.


----------



## GayleG

Thanks for the advice...I truly appreciate all the information everyone has shared about breeders and traveling with puppies.


----------



## KBStrauss

Hi Gayle
I am in the same situation as you . I live in NYC and am having trouble finding a breeder in the NY/NJ area. I am travelling to central PA to a breeder there. If I find she is good I will let you know. I would appreciate you letting me know what you find out too. I am going to take some suggestions of the forum as well. particularly Mary Cane


----------



## JASHavanese

You've gotten some good names of breeders. My next step after that would be to look at their contract and see which works for you.


----------



## KBStrauss

THanks Jan.. Do you by any chance know where I could see some sample contracts or a website that would give me some information on what should be in a contract? This is my first puppy!


----------



## Elaine

I would suggest you go to www.havanese.org and look through the information there. There is an Education section for Puppy Buyers and New Owners and you might find the information very helpful when you are looking. They also have a breeder referal section plus links to a local club in your area. Good luck in your search and don't be bashful about asking questions here.


----------



## Havtahava

KBStrauss, I don't think any breeders have the same contracts. They are all pretty unique. Just make sure you read through the contract ahead of time and are comfortable with all the terms.


----------



## peluitohavanese

www.havanese.org has a Breeder Referral page and lots of good information for prospective puppy buyers.
Arlene


----------



## Moko

Check out

www.renaissancehavanese.com

in Beacon Falls, Connecticut. Veronica Guillet has her Contract, all Health Testing information, and LOTS of great information for Hav owners...AND you get a great puppy-fix with her pictures!


----------



## KBStrauss

*havanese org*



Elaine said:


> I would suggest you go to www.havanese.org and look through the information there. There is an Education section for Puppy Buyers and New Owners and you might find the information very helpful when you are looking. They also have a breeder referal section plus links to a local club in your area. Good luck in your search and don't be bashful about asking questions here.


Thank you Elaine - I did this and got some very helpful tips about what to expect from a breeder... and will use their list to find out if they puppies available. its tough in my area to find a reliable breeder.


----------



## KBStrauss

*renaissance*



Moko said:


> Check out
> 
> www.renaissancehavanese.com
> 
> in Beacon Falls, Connecticut. Veronica Guillet has her Contract, all Health Testing information, and LOTS of great information for Hav owners...AND you get a great puppy-fix with her pictures!


Thank you Moko! I will definitely check them out.. sounds promising
Karen


----------



## KBStrauss

Thank you all for your kind replies and referrals - I have my work cut out for me.. but I got some great information from www.havanese.org on what I need to get from breeders.. and also got referrals.. I will keep you all posted.. In the meantime.. if you do know someone personally in the NY/NJ/Ct area who has puppies available, I'd appreciate the referral.


----------



## JASHavanese

Moko said:


> Check out
> 
> www.renaissancehavanese.com
> 
> in Beacon Falls, Connecticut. Veronica Guillet has her Contract, all Health Testing information, and LOTS of great information for Hav owners...AND you get a great puppy-fix with her pictures!


She wants to donate a puppy to Obama. A rescue nightmare for our breed.


----------



## moxie

I got Moxie from My Yuppy Puppy in Florida. I know that she has a litter that will be ready to deliver when Janet comes to Westminster in NY. I met her there from CT and took Moxie home on the subway and the train.


----------



## Juniper

I am getting a puppy from El Morro...the day after tomorrow!!!!! They have been good. We already have a Havanese and I havent needed alot of hand holding, so I cannot vouch for them in that regard. However, they seem eager to assist and I think they would be good puppy mentors. They are actually bringing us our puppy (flying with our puppy in cabin) and I am picking him up at the airport. I know they do all of the testing and are active with the HCA. I would definitely recommend this breeder.


----------



## KBStrauss

*My Yuppie Puppie*



moxie said:


> I got Moxie from My Yuppy Puppy in Florida. I know that she has a litter that will be ready to deliver when Janet comes to Westminster in NY. I met her there from CT and took Moxie home on the subway and the train.


Hi Debra
Thank you for the referral - I just wrote to her and asked about the availability of a male puppy, I will keep you posted.

Karen


----------



## sweetlotus

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum and Devita Havanese caught my attention. 

I am also from NYC and found the breeder through havaneseclubofamerica.org. I plan to get a puppy from her this January and was wondering if anyone knew anything about this breeder? She is located in CT.

Too bad I didn't come across this site until AFTER I put down a deposit  Hopefully she is a good breeder though!

If no one has any information, I will be sure to let everyone know how it turns out for me


----------



## Lina

I just looked through the website and she seems like a good breeder to me. I bet you anything that some breeders around here will come around and tell you that they know her, LOL!

I notice that she does mention health testing, which is great! If you look at her dogs, too, she lists the CHIC number for their health tests, so it's easy for you to look up what the results on her dogs are. Just enter the number into offa.org and you can find out. I did this for her first male dog listed and these are the results:

http://offa.org/results.html?all=31909&x=0&y=0

Everything looks good to me! Sounds like you stumbled upon a great breeder all by yourself! 

Where in NYC are you? We live in the UES.


----------



## pjewel

Isn't that the breeder Susan got Molly from?


----------



## Havtahava

Sweetlotus, you're in good hands.  Keep us updated on your puppy anyway though!


----------



## Kathy

sweetlotus said:


> I plan to get a puppy from her this January and was wondering if anyone knew anything about this breeder?


Sweetlotus,
You found a good breeder. Now go shopping for that new "baby"!!! <grin>


----------



## sweetlotus

I'm sorry guys.... I'm a complete idiot. I feel bad for making a poor first impression. My bf researched the breeders for me and he mentioned Devita who is in CT. I am getting from a breeder who is also in CT and I got confused. Anyway, the breeder I am getting from is NOT Devita. 

However, I was wondering if anyone can help me.. b/c of everyone's advice, I obtained CERF and OFA information concerning the parents, but I don't understand it! Can anyone please interpret for me whether the parents seem healthy?

Moe of Gander Hill TP26139306
Tsarskoje's Lorenzo TR21136201

Thank you!!


----------



## sweetlotus

Oh, and Lina, I'm from the LES but will be moving to Forest Hills soon!!


----------



## Kathy

The Dam has not been CERF'ed since 2005 when a punctate cataract was found. I would ask why follow up has not been done. The sire has only had his knee's checked and passed and has not had a CERF (eye exam) done since 2006. Again, you might ask why. If the breeder said the CERF had been done recently, then ask for a copy of the results. A punctate cataract doesn't mean the dog has a full blown cataract, as a matter of fact, it might not change at all and that is ok. However, it could develop into something worse and that is why followup is important.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Well Tom lives in North Carolina ..closer than Florida .. I have heard of los Peritos.. There are also some Canadian breeders and they may be closer .. 
Many people on this forum are better informed than I am but I think you get a good sense when you talk to the breeder .. 
As to flying or driving .. Asta was driven to me Cosmo flown .. Ahnold I picked up .. I agree it did not seen to make a difference . COsmo did very well being flown by the airlines and they did an absolutely fantastic job with him .. I called three times and they knew exactly where he was and when he would start his second leg ..


----------



## jillnors2

Sweetlotus,
I see on this person's web site that she says 'Champion line dogs' and she also says that she shows her dogs. However, I don't see any evidence of this when I do a google search. Did you ask for a pedigree?
Thank You
Jill


----------



## Havtahava

We can look up show records if you need help with that, but I'd definitely follow up on those health tests and why there is so little done and nothing recent.


----------



## sweetlotus

When I spoke to the breeder she said that she is getting the parents health tested this month and will show me the records when I go visit. I plan to make a trip before I get the puppy just to meet the breeder and see how my puppy is growing up.

The breeder also says that she guarantees the health of my puppy for 2 years... so I'm hoping that she wouldn't do so unless she was pretty confident there wouldn't be a significant likelihood of health issues.

This is her website http://havaneseatkidscorner.com/puppy.htm

There isn't really a lot of information on it. Is there another website you found?


----------



## jillnors2

I think it's rather horrifying that on her main page of her website she has a young child "playing" ie:tossing a Havanese down a slide. Good way for a small dog to get hurt. Yikes.


----------



## CacheHavs

I went to their site and counted at least 10 Havanese, of which I don't see one of them with any health testing and no findings of any showing, yet they want a premium price??? Sounds and looks to me as though they are trying to just make money off of them. JMO.


----------



## Havtahava

sweetlotus said:


> When I spoke to the breeder she said that she is getting the parents health tested this month and will show me the records when I go visit.


 What does _that _mean? Which health tests?

(On the hip exam, you have to send in the results and may not even get them back in a month to show you.)


----------



## jillnors2

Ummmm.....aren't you suppose to Health Test BEFORE you breed....eace:


----------



## peluitohavanese

Yes, you should health test before you breed. 
I would run away as fast as I could from this one.
Arlene:fear:


----------



## Havtahava

jillnors2 said:


> Ummmm.....aren't you suppose to Health Test BEFORE you breed....eace:


 LOL! You mean since the whole point of health testing is to make sure you don't breed a dog with health problems, it would seem like the best time would be _before_ the breeding takes place?


----------



## bentimom

my breeder guarantees her puppies for life.
i would run also
michelle


----------



## sweetlotus

uhm... what if I already put down a deposit.....


----------



## sweetlotus

sigh... now I'm really upset and I don't know what to do. I regret not knowing enough before picking a breeder. I just wish I had found this site first...


----------



## Lina

Is the deposit refundable? If not, is it enough money that you wouldn't mind walking away from it? Just things you should think about. I personally would walk away.


----------



## sweetlotus

500 dollars is a lot for me to walk away from. Does it really seem that terrible? If there's anyway I can make it work, I definitely want to try. I'm just really heartbroken right now since I thought I had tried my best to find a good breeder but I realized I was too inexperienced. It's not easy when you've never owned a dog before!


----------



## Lina

No, it's not terrible. It's not ideal either. It's just something that I wouldn't want to go through if your puppy develops some sort of patella/hip problem or anything else, those are expensive and heartbreaking to deal with. These are things that would warn me, personally, away. But this is your decision and you should do what makes you comfortable. If you can't be comfortable getting a puppy from this breeder, then don't but if you feel like you've thought it out (and I do think you need to think about it) and you still want to get a puppy from there, then at least you made a decision for yourself.

There was a similar conversation in another thread the last couple of days in case you want to read what others have to say about something like this:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6872


----------



## sweetlotus

Thank you Lina. The other thread was somewhat comforting. I will definitely think my decision through thoroughly. But I am really grateful for all the advice this forum has provided so far.


----------

